# Hind Leg Degeneration??



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone have and experience with Hind Leg Degeneration? One of my females all of a sudden doesnt seem to be so quick on the move anymore and seems to be struggling getting up and down the ramp to get in and out of the cage. She is also dragging her tail and bit. I figured these are classic signs of HLD. However do the symptoms come on so suddenly? She didnt seem this way yesterday. What else could it be? Her appetite has defiantly not changed, she is still begging for treats and eating her veggies. This almost makes me wonder if maybe she is much older than I thought. She was a rescue so I am not sure how old she is... I was told she was a "few months" old when I got her even though she was obviously full grown and I have had her for about 5 months. Are they any natural remedies I can give her to help with the discomfort?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I know this may sound bad but it sounds like the sudden onset of lack of mobility could be signs of a pituitary tumour... Usually sudden stiffness etc are classic symptoms. I'd stress the difference between a gradual process which may represent hind leg degeneration to a sudden change. I'd get her checked out especially if it suddenly gets worse!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont think it is... the usual first symptom of a pituitary tumor is a loss of coordination and problems with front paws... she is only having issues with her hind legs.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

2 things can cause HLD.

1. PT - I HATE these. 2 of 3 of my rats who have died so far Died of PT. They are terrible. Though I've never had one with full can't use back legs. Often they have issues walking and will fall and even roll around (like Literally, roll around). Charles even if I didn't move or he didn't move would just randomly roll of my lap. Honestly, these don't sound like PT to me.

2. Simple old age. As they get older the nerves (especially in their hip area) ware out over time, and eventually basically go away/stop firing. This causes them not to be able to use their hind area at all. It sounds more like this since your only signs are that she is having issues going down ramps and her tail drags on the ground. These are very common signs of an old rat in the first stages of just regular old age HLD.

Ginger will help rebuild nerve fibers and will get them firing again, so it's worth to give her ginger daily if you can. you can mix it up into some oatmeal.

Other then that try to hang up more hammocks that way if she falls off a level she doesn't fall a long way (and she might appreciate having more hammocks to lay in to get pressure off her back and legs)


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, it just seems a bit strange it's happened in the space of a night though; surely it'd be a more gradual and noticeable process? Either way just keep an eye on her


----------

